# the bug



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Beauty Richard, the group stands ready! It's like Star Wars for beeks I think; mead is a destiny every beek must [pun!] explore.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Mead is a beverage as varied and enticing as any grape wine can be. Unfortunately, it requires practice and patience. To many mazers and commercial wineries are discouraged by early experiments which should have been shrugged off as undrinkable learning experiences.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

P.S. Florida has some wonderful citrus honey, which makes for very fine varietal sack meads.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Tip #1. Don't make it too good. If you do you will be tempted to drink it all at one time, and if you do you will have a very bad headache the next day.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Tip # 2 always save a bottle of your best for dinner with that special someone in your life.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

And of course the backup bottle for the day they leave you for someone who doesn't make the kitchen floor sound like Velcro when you walk over it


----------

